# Rear End Awareness - The Handstand



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I started working on a new trick with Tara for rear end awareness. I'm really excited about this one. It's going to be a work in progress for awhile to build up her strength and I'm not sure if her conformation will allow her to do it perfectly but it's fun anyways!






Here's a video tutorial:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

That's great! I have one dog fairly trained on a handstand - just needs some more work on doing it without any other support. I am not entirely sure if a dog as large as a GSD can have a totally independent handstand but there is no reason they can't get a handstand against a wall or other support object. It is a great conditioning exercise!


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> I am not entirely sure if a dog as large as a GSD can have a totally independent handstand but there is no reason they can't get a handstand against a wall or other support object.


I'm not either.  Theoretically, I would think she should be able to support the weight since they carry about 70% of their weight up front anyhow, but ultimately, I think it'll be a matter of balance.

I'm going to let her take it as far as she is willing to go and if it means always being up against an object, it's still a cool trick and a great exercise!


----------

